# Vin Fier Labels



## RJBanks (Mar 21, 2010)

These are the labels I am working on. Please give me your thoughts and input.





[/IMG]


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow, those are really colorful and look awesome. What program do you use?


----------



## Julie (Mar 21, 2010)

I see them! and they are some real nice labels.


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 21, 2010)

Peacocks are brilliant.....so are those labels.


----------



## RJBanks (Mar 21, 2010)

They measure out at 3.25" x 5.5". As all can see, I am a big fan of Peacocks.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 21, 2010)

They look beautiful! I merged the other post into this 1.


----------



## RJBanks (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Wade. It took a few attempts and thaks for the help/


----------



## millwright01 (Mar 21, 2010)

Look great. I'm going to try my hand at that some day.


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 21, 2010)

What do you use for software?


----------



## RJBanks (Mar 21, 2010)

While searching the web I ran across a FREE desktop publishing program called PagePlus SE from Serif. I downloaded it and set fourth on my adventure. Super easy program to use. The SE is their free, somewhat limited program. I have since purschased the PagePlus X4 version for $49.95. There is so much more one can accomplish with the X4 version but the free SE version works great.

http://www.freeserifsoftware.com/software/pageplus/index.asp


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 21, 2010)

real sharp RJ, Good work I like them. I hope the wine is just as good!! LOL


----------



## Robert (Mar 22, 2010)

Those look great!


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 23, 2010)

I downloaded the free version yesterday and played with it for a few hours today. I can't give a qualified, "I recommend it" yet, but I really like it. It is no where as complex as some of the others out there, but from what I can tell so far it is everything the average Joe, or Jill could want. Obviously it can do more than just wine labels, and there is an option in there to create your labels in the Avery Label layouts.

If anyone is looking for a decent home Desktop Publishing Suite, I would say give this a look. 

Thanks RJ for the link.

Troy


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 23, 2010)

It is great what you can do with a good software package. I'm on my forth computer using the same software that I started out doing graphics 100 years ago.....ok, maybe my math is off a tad.

Point being, get good with a graphics program and it can take good care of you for a long time, no need to continually upgrade if it's a good program.


----------

